
Net neutrality fight is about to flare again - JumpCrisscross
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/11/15/net-neutrality-fight-is-about-to-flare-again-244912?lo=ap_c1
======
DataWorker
“is about to” meaning there might be something to read about in a few weeks.
This kind of preview-of-news-that-may-come-soon seems to be getting more and
more common. Tick tock as they say.

